# Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond



## Soleil (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
unser nächstes Angelziel sind die Maasplassen bei Roermond!
Nun habe ich noch einige Fragen bezüglich des Gebiets 

Ist es zum Beispiel möglich ein Boot zu leihen? Am besten mit einem 5PS Motor (Ohne Führerschein fahrbar)

Könnt ihr einen Angelladen in Roermond empfehlen?

Welcher Campingplatz bietet sich für einen Angeltrip an? Gibt es evtl. sogar einen der direkt am Wasser liegt, sodass man ohne das Auto zu seiner täglichen Angeltour aufbrechen kann?

Welche Dokumente benötige ich außer dem VisPas?

Tut mir leid, dass ich soviel Frage  Aber lieber einmal zuviel gefragt, als einmal zu wenig 

Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Moin,
schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101263
Da kannst du 509 Seiten über die Region lesen... Da ist so ziemlich alles schon mal durchgekaut worden...

Kleiner Tipp: wer die Boardsuche benutzt, oder einfach ein paar Threads weiter runter schaut, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Soleil (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Da hab ich schon einiges gelesen, aber leider konnte ich nicht all die wichtigen Informationen finden  Wenn hier einer der sich dort auskennt alle Antworten gebündelt geben kann ist es doch auch für viele Andere Leser viel einfacher als 509 Seiten zu durchsuchen


----------



## köfi01 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



Soleil schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon einiges gelesen, aber leider konnte ich nicht all die wichtigen Informationen finden  Wenn hier einer der sich dort auskennt alle Antworten gebündelt geben kann ist es doch auch für viele Andere Leser viel einfacher als 509 Seiten zu durchsuchen





So geht es natürlich auch !!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

In De Weerd sind 4 Campingplatze nebeneinander 3 Davon liegen direckt am See und an Aqua Terra. Der andere Campingplatz ligt auch nah an dem See, doch muss man noch 5 min zu Fuß gehn xD. Ein Pommeswagen ist auch vorhanden, sowie jeden Morgen am Wochenende kann man sich bei Camping Van Ass Brötchen vom deutschen Bäcker und ne Bildzeitung organisieren. Achja und ne Kneipe hat Van Ass sowie ne Slippe. Mit dem Bootsleih kann ich Dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Aber soweit ich weis dürfte man auch zum Beispiel 7PS ohne Führerschein fahren, Solange das Boot nicht mehr als 21 Km/h fahren kann. Ihr braucht nur den Vispass oder halt die Wochenkarte (gilt für die Maas wie es bei den Plassen aussieht weis ich nicht). Das Revier um Roermond ist ein beliebtes Revier, somit überfischt und nicht so ganz einfach ohne Erfahrungen, dennoch kann man gute Fänge erzielen.

Ein sehr gut ausgestatteter Angelladen mit einem Raubfischexperten. Dort könnt ihr eigentlich alles bekommen was ihr so braucht und hat auch gute Wobbler zu guten Kursen. Wenn ihr Samstags dort rein schaut ist der Raubfischexperte da und den könnt ihr auch einfach fragen was so im Moment läuft. http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/webshop/ <--- Das ist der Shop.. keine Angst auf der Seite ist noch nicht das ganze Sortiment...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

@ Spinnangler
Du hast keine Maasplassen Erlaubnis.
Dann laß dich nicht auf den Plassen erwischen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm Ich lese gerade und habe nochmal in mein Schein geguckt ich war mir garnicht bewusst, dass das extra ist, aber anscheint habe ich das auch für 6€ gekauft. Ich nehme jedes Jahr das gesammtpaket also den großen Schein und alles was dazu gehört deswegen dachte ich das wäre eins sry


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm Ich lese gerade und habe nochmal in mein Schein geguckt ich war mir garnicht bewusst, dass das extra ist, aber anscheint habe ich das auch für 6€ gekauft. Ich nehme jedes Jahr das gesammtpaket also den großen Schein und alles was dazu gehört deswegen dachte ich das wäre eins sry


 
Alles klar da ist alles drin,Vispas(Plastikkarte)und Maasplassen Erlaubnis ist nur ein Papier.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Wie warm ist eigentlich die Maas.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Jungs nur noch nen paa Wochen.. ich bin Affengeil mir kribbelt es schon in den Fingern... Langsam aber sicher sortier ich mal wieder mein Zeugs zusammen alles putzen eventuell neue Schnur und Stahlvorfächer usw vorbereiten, damit es freitag Nacht (ab 12 Uhr) los gehn kann xD Ich hoffe es wird mal kontroliert ich habe letztes Jahr villeicht 1 mal eine Kontrolle beobachtet........



Achja ne neue Speicherkarte für die Digi muss ich ja auch noch kaufen die alte ist ja vom letzten Jahr voll xD


----------



## SmokaLot (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Jungs nur noch nen paa Wochen.. ich bin Affengeil mir kribbelt es schon in den Fingern... Langsam aber sicher sortier ich mal wieder mein Zeugs zusammen alles putzen eventuell neue Schnur und Stahlvorfächer usw vorbereiten, damit es freitag Nacht (ab 12 Uhr) los gehn kann xD


Freitag nacht??? ist das nachtangeln also erlaubt??? dachte ist von Sonnenuntergang bis Aufgang verboten?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SmokaLot (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

ja hab gerade auch noch einmal schnell nach gelesen und noch mein kommentar geändert ... war ja doch so eindeutig beschrieben!!!


----------



## Soleil (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Vielen Dank, dass hier nun so viele Tips gegeben wurden  Da werd ich mich dann wohl mal umschauen! Was für Seen, Kanäle etc in der Nähe zur deutschen Grenze kann man denn noch empfehlen? Gerne per PN 

Grüße aus Köln!
Philipp


----------



## theundertaker (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Und dazu gehöre ich schon mal nicht  *duckundwech*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> je nach Abschnitt 15,8 bis 16,5 Grad.
> Sind heute vom Leukermeer nach Arcen gefahren.
> Gruß Udo


 Danke Udo
Und Petri zu den Karpfen, sehr schöner Fisch.:m
Gruß Torsten


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und dazu gehöre ich schon mal nicht  *duckundwech*



Jop, genau wegen solchen Aktionen :q

@TE: vielleicht kannst du dich ja mal an jemanden dran hängen...?
Vielleicht gibts ja demnächst noch mal ein Maas-Forumstreffen oder so 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## anmac (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Achja ne neue Speicherkarte für die Digi muss ich ja auch noch kaufen die alte ist ja vom letzten Jahr voll xD



Angeber


----------



## theundertaker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Jop, genau wegen solchen Aktionen :q




*würg*   |splat2:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

@anmac ich kann noch mehr angeben hehe. ich habe ab dem 28.4 1ne woche frei das heißt 1ne woche durchangeln muahahaha also doch lieber 2 speicherkarten ;-)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @anmac ich kann noch mehr angeben hehe. ich habe ab dem 28.4 1ne woche frei das heißt 1ne woche durchangeln muahahaha also doch lieber 2 speicherkarten ;-)


 Spinnangler,
ab dem 28.05. nich 04.
Oder hast du ne Zeitmaschine.#c


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

ouh sry meinte ich ja xD


----------



## Soleil (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen (NL) bei Roermond*

Am samstag solls zum ersten mal an die Maasplassen gehen  Leider haben wir kein Boot zu Verfügung! Könnt ihr einen See empfehlen andem man auch gut vom Land aus angeln kann? Welche Köder sind zur Zeit zum Zanderangeln angesagt? Köderfisch einen Versuch wert? 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------

